# Sendmail e postfix

## Psyk[o]

Ciao a tutti, 

c'è qualcuno, di buon cuore, che sarebbe disposto a spiegarmi per bene come configurare sendmail o postfix per installare un server smtp locale ?

C'è un thd apposito in inglese, però è molto complicato... quando avevo redhat mi bastava installare postfix, metterlo nell'init e usare come servrer smtp "localhost".

Grazie anticipatamente!

----------

## fatez

Guarda... se proprio devi isntallare un smtp io ti consiglio vivamente QMAIL, lo trovi pure in emerge.. se hai problemi fai un fischio....

Se invece ci tieni così tanto ad avere un smtp non al 100% "sicuro" beh...  :Smile:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bld

Beh io uso postfix, come soluzione. Sendmail e' troppo complicato e abbastanza insicuro. Ovviamente il fatto che sia poco sicuro non conta tantissimo per un computer che ha 3 service apperti e' dietro il firewall (anzi i tanti firewall..) del proprio ISP etc. Pero la configurazione fa schifo.. se pensi che ci sia un libro di 500+ pagine per configurarlo!!!!!!

cmq.

fai "emerge postfix"

e quando tutto e' finito avrai la dir di configurazione

"/etc/postfix/"

li dentro ci sono i file seguenti.

-------------------

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        25536 Apr  1 19:01 main.cf

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         6202 Apr  1 01:50 master.cf

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        18897 Apr  1 01:50 post-install

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         8646 Apr  1 01:50 postfix-files

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         5424 Apr  1 01:50 postfix-script

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr  1 01:55 sample

-rw-------    1 root     root          135 Apr  1 01:50 saslpass

--------------------

Beh a questo punto lascia master.cf e' vai su la dir sample

e vedi il "main.cf"

poi una volta configurato come ti piace fai il campio con il main.cf nella dir "../" 

non dimenticarti di fare "rc-update add postfix default"

per far iniziare il demone al boot-time.

Se hai qualche altra domanda.. piu specifica in futuro non esitare  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *bld wrote:*   

> Ovviamente il fatto che sia poco sicuro non conta tantissimo per un computer che ha 3 service apperti e' dietro il firewall (anzi i tanti firewall..) del proprio ISP etc.

 

Allora:

1) Sendmail e' insicuro perche' e' un solo eseguibile setuidroot, quindi qualsiasi problema ti permette di avere una shell come root: non male;

2) puoi avere tutti i firewall che vuoi, ma dubito che il tuo isp ne abbia cosi' tanti come dici (per la protezione delle connessioni dialup) e sopratutto che siano configurati decentemente;

3) sono pochi i firewall (forse nessuno) che permettono la protezione di un exploit di sendmail (dopo il comando DATA virtualmente qualsiasi comando puoi essere passato.

----------

## BlueRaven

 *fatez wrote:*   

> Guarda... se proprio devi isntallare un smtp io ti consiglio vivamente QMAIL, lo trovi pure in emerge.. se hai problemi fai un fischio....
> 
> Se invece ci tieni così tanto ad avere un smtp non al 100% "sicuro" beh...  

 

Spero che quando dici "non al 100% sicuro" tu ti riferisca al solo Sendmail, perché ti assicuro che come sicurezza Postfix non ha assolutamente nulla da invidiare a qmail.   :Wink: 

----------

## morellik

Mi associo al buon Fatez.

Ho un server Gentoo + QMAIL che funziona egregiamente

da piu' di un anno (e qui da noi di messaggi ne partono e arrivano 

con una frequenza che sembra di essere alle poste centrali)  :Razz:  .

Oltre ad essere sicuro, permette configurazioni e filtraggi via pipeline

in modo molto Linux-like.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## BlueRaven

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 1) Sendmail e' insicuro perche' e' un solo eseguibile setuidroot, quindi qualsiasi problema ti permette di avere una shell come root: non male;

 

Giusto una precisazione, per amor di corretta informazione: dalla versione 8.12.0 sendmail non gira più di default come root.

Ciò non toglie che root exploit remoti siano ancora possibili, tipo quello scoperto da Michael Zalewski poco tempo fa.

----------

## teknux

qmail è un ottimo smtp. semplice da configurare e sicuro. ma credo sia + indicato per server sempre connessi, con parecchia banda (possibilimente) e magari anche un dominio (sennò che stai attaccato a fare?). postfix è altrettanto sicuro e semplice da configurare e te lo consiglio per un uso da "dialup". qmail è un po' troppo scarno di default e per avere una configurazione decente (ad esempio un relay su un altro smtp) devi installare altri pacchetti (si lo so che gentoo non ha problemi di pacchetti da installare....). postfix ti offre un buon grado di affidabilità e sicurezza, e soprattutto rende le cose semplici per l'uso che presumo tu ne debba fare.

----------

## Psyk[o]

Vi ringrazio tutti per le risposte ma il mio problema era configurare postfix... ho provato a smanettare nel main.conf ma non sono riuscito a cavarne un ragno dal buco.

Se magari qualcuno potesse postare la propria configurazione mi farebbe un piacere.

Io ho una connessione fastweb fibra, con ip dinamico.

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Psyk[o] wrote:*   

> Vi ringrazio tutti per le risposte ma il mio problema era configurare postfix... ho provato a smanettare nel main.conf ma non sono riuscito a cavarne un ragno dal buco.

 

Prima di smanettare nel main.conf, bisognerebbe leggere un po' di documentazione.  :Razz:  Comunque, qui trovi l'Italian Postfix HOWTO che è un ottimo punto di partenza.

----------

## teknux

oppure potresti dare una letta al "quick and easy configuration howto" di MrShark. è in italiano ed ha un paio di capitoli dedicati alla configurazione di postfix. l'url purtroppo non ce l'ho ma basta una ricerca su google.

----------

## Yans

io per la LAN locale uso exim e per la DMZ QMAIL .

----------

## cerri

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Giusto una precisazione, per amor di corretta informazione: dalla versione 8.12.0 sendmail non gira più di default come root.

 

Ma rimane un unico eseguibile setuidroot.  :Smile: 

Puo' girare anche come nobody, ma rimane con quel problemone gigante  :Smile: 

 *teknux wrote:*   

> qmail è un po' troppo scarno di default e per avere una configurazione decente (ad esempio un relay su un altro smtp) devi installare altri pacchetti

 

Posso confermare il contrario  :Wink: 

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Ho un server Gentoo + QMAIL che funziona egregiamente da piu' di un anno (e qui da noi di messaggi ne partono e arrivano con una frequenza che sembra di essere alle poste centrali)

 

Io invece ho un cluster qmail che gira su due linux e tre solaris (sparc 4 a con 32 mb di ram!!!!) che e' su da tre anni e non HA MAI DATO UN SINGOLO PROBLEMA.  :Razz: 

----------

## teknux

[quote]teknux wrote:

qmail è un po' troppo scarno di default e per avere una configurazione decente (ad esempio un relay su un altro smtp) devi installare altri pacchetti[/quotw]

 *Quote:*   

> Posso confermare il contrario

 

scusa cerri ma sono curioso di saperlo, visto che leggendo molta documentazione in passato su qmail (es. "life with qmail") non sono riuscito a trovare quello che volevo, ad esempio il relay su altri smtp. io ho letto che bisogna installare qualche altro pacchetto. ad ogni modo, installando SOLO qmail (senza altri pacchetti) non mi risulta si possa fare, puoi confermarmelo? è più per *tigna* che altro  :Razz: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## cerri

 *teknux wrote:*   

> ad esempio il relay su altri smtp. io ho letto che bisogna installare qualche altro pacchetto. ad ogni modo, installando SOLO qmail (senza altri pacchetti) non mi risulta si possa fare, puoi confermarmelo?

 

Si. Ho un cluster qmail che fa solo relay verso altri servers, installando solo ed esclusivamente qmail.

In sostanza, cosa vorresti fare? Avere un server qmail che fa relay verso altri server di posta a seconda del dominio?

----------

## IgaRyu

Bha sinceramente installare un server di posta che per funzionare ha bisogno di 6 dico 6 utenti creati in /etc/passwd lo trovo esagerato.

Io ho connesione fissa con dominio personale e posta in arrivo direttamente sulla mia macchina, oltre ovviamente a farmi da smtp, con qmail ho perso 2 giorni a leggere documentazione  :Evil or Very Mad:  (ehh si ho questo brutto vizio  :Smile:  ) quando con 30 mintuti di lettura e 5 minuti di edit ho fatto tutto quello che mi serviva. 

Considero qmail (forse a torto non dico di no) troppo mastodontico per un utente 'domestico' per quanto con piene funzionalità di posta sia in arrivo che in uscita. La mia scelta alla fine è caduta su postfix e devo dire che non mi ci trovo niente male.

Infine per Psyk[o] se hai bisgno ancora di un file di configurazione fammelo sapere   :Very Happy: 

----------

## teknux

 *Quote:*   

> In sostanza, cosa vorresti fare? Avere un server qmail che fa relay verso altri server di posta a seconda del dominio?

 

beh essendo in dialup, mi fa comodo girare la posta in uscita all'smtp del mio provider....

----------

## cerri

Se non ricordo male, e' sufficiente:

```
# echo :smtp.del.tuo.provider > /var/qmail/control/smtproutes
```

e il gioco e' fatto.

----------

## teknux

beh buono a sapersi, grazie cerri  :Smile: 

tuttavia mi andrò a "rileggere life with qmail", perchè avevo letto che non si poteva fare... bah!

saluti,

tek

----------

## bld

Intanto devo dire, che cerri e' un tizio molto molto pericoloso!! 80

E poi il mio provider, e' fastweb. Non accetta incoming connections dalla rete esterna (internet sarebbe).

Tutti quelli che stanno nella mia x.xxx.xxx.xxx./16 .. hanno windowsXP/98. 

Cmq se qualcuno e' talmente bravo ad agirare i firewall di fastweb non sara la mia gentoo il problema no?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Io uso postfix come smtpd.. semplice.. e poi non da problemi che spesso da sendmail apparte le vuln.

----------

## cerri

 *bld wrote:*   

> Intanto devo dire, che cerri e' un tizio molto molto pericoloso!! 80

 

 :Twisted Evil:   < me in una normale giornata di lavoro...  :Wink: 

 *bld wrote:*   

> E poi il mio provider, e' fastweb. Non accetta incoming connections dalla rete esterna (internet sarebbe).
> 
> Tutti quelli che stanno nella mia x.xxx.xxx.xxx./16 .. hanno windowsXP/98. 
> 
> Cmq se qualcuno e' talmente bravo ad agirare i firewall di fastweb non sara la mia gentoo il problema no? 

 

Un giorno un admin di fastweb chiese sulla mailing list di dante se poteva aggiornare la versione del server, e posto' il file di configurazione sockd.conf: la cosa bella e' che era come il piu' bacato firewall del mondo:

any <> any = accept

....   :Shocked: 

----------

## teknux

a proposito di fastweb al webbit Alor (creatore di ettercap) ha spiegato alcuni metodi per aggirare fastweb, fatti un giro su http://s0ftpj.org/bfi e cerca qualche info. anche su google potresti trovare qualcosa...

----------

